# Booking Amtrak Thruway in San Francisco?



## Karlwood (Apr 20, 2021)

Travelling on the California Zephyr in June from San Francisco. I want to book the Amtrak Thruway shuttle from downtown San Francisco to Emeryville. This was not offered during the booking process. When I put in 'San Francisco Salesforce Plaza' to 'Emeryville station' in the booking grid, it returns saying there are no trains for that itinerary (I ***KNOW THAT****, I just want to book the shuttle!!) - any advice where to start?


----------



## Cal (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm not sure about it totally, but the reason that it said that there are no trains is that (I believe) you can only take a bus if you are connecting to a train.


----------



## Bonser (Apr 20, 2021)

Ju


Cal said:


> I'm not sure about it totally, but the reason that it said that there are no trains is that (I believe) you can only take a bus if you are connecting to a train.


Just book to the station you're traveling to. For instance, San Francisco to Chicago. However, you cannot go on any Amtrak Thruway bus you want. You must travel on the one that couples with your departing Emeryville train. And Amtrak decides that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 20, 2021)

Call Amtrak to add this to your Itenerary, dont Cancel the Rez, Modify it!


----------



## Skimmy (Apr 24, 2021)

We have a similar situation where we have a hotel by pier 39. we (7) ended up hiring a driver/van from Emeryville to hotel as the Salesforce Plaza is too far to walk to hotel. Travelling in July. 7 people and luggage.


----------

